#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Как самостоятельно изучить китайский язык

## Шавырин

Подскажите пожалуйста лучшие, на ваш взгляд, источники для самостоятельного изучения китайского языка.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

м.б. italki.com

----------

Бо (06.07.2013), Шавырин (03.01.2012)

----------


## лесник

> Подскажите пожалуйста лучшие, на ваш взгляд, источники для самостоятельного изучения китайского языка.


Можете на http://polusharie.com поспрашивать/поискать. Но вообще, если хотите сэкономить время и силы, лучше учить на самостоятельно. Конечно, при старании и упорстве читать научиться можно, но разговаривать и понимать устную речь, вряд ли. В любом случае, с преподавателем будет быстрее и эффективнее.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2012), Шавырин (03.01.2012)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

купите учебник Кондрашевского, к нему же аудио прилагается, и зубрите потихоньку наизусть.
 Но согласна с Лесником,  с учителем все равно будет проще и быстрее.

----------

Шавырин (03.01.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Если знаете английский и не жалко немножко денег (или можете на рутрекере поискать), то слушайте подкасты ChinesePod (chinesepod.com).

Есть ещё вот такие русские ребята hanyupod.com, но они что-то всё так и не запустятся…

К учебнику Кондрашевского отношусь скептически. Тогда уж «Повседневный разговорный китайский язык» по методу Ильи Франка.

----------

Шавырин (03.01.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

У меня был хороший опыт с розеттой стоун (правда, учил не китайский). Язык Вы по ней, скорее всего нормально не выучите (особенно такой, как китайский), но зато получите хорошую зацепку, чтобы потом дальше от чего-то отталкиваться и работать с более серьзеными учебниками, смотреть мультфильмы, потихоньку начать читать какие-нибудь простенькие книги и пр. - уже будете неплхо знать базовые фразы, слова, иметь какие-то представления о письме, сможете спросить какие-то простые вещи у местных и т.д. По своему опыту скажу - это в десятки раз облегчает дальнейшее изучение. Преимущество розетты еще в том, что затраты усилий с Вашей стороны минимальны. Большой недостаток - стоит очень дорого, но, понятно, в сети есть взломаные, если не смущает.

----------

Шавырин (03.01.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Китайский язык очень сложный и выучить за год ,два  даже нереально ,я вот сколько в  Китае  бываю только и  научился , что здрасте да  досвидания.Надо для  этого жить в  самом Китае и  все .

----------

Дмитрон (05.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2012), Шавырин (03.01.2012)

----------


## лесник

> Китайский язык очень сложный и выучить за год ,два  даже нереально ,я вот сколько в  Китае  бываю только и  научился , что здрасте да  досвидания.Надо для  этого жить в  самом Китае и  все .


Выучить вполне реально при наличии некоторых способностей, упорства и труда. Жизнь в Китае, конечно, плюс, но нельзя забывать, что это такой язык, что даже сами китайцы его могут забыть:-) (иероглифы, имеется в виду).

----------

Шавырин (03.01.2012)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

> Китайский язык очень сложный и выучить за год ,два  даже нереально ,я вот сколько в  Китае  бываю только и  научился , что здрасте да  досвидания.Надо для  этого жить в  самом Китае и  все .


Не сложнее других азиатских, за год выучила на уровне купить билет на поезд или самолет, устроиться в гостиницу, спросить дорогу,  купить продукты, чего вполне в поездке хватает. Так что все реально, было бы желание. Но учила с преподавателем.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2012), Шавырин (03.01.2012)

----------


## Смоляк Константин

> купите учебник Кондрашевского, к нему же аудио прилагается, и зубрите потихоньку наизусть.
>  Но согласна с Лесником,  с учителем все равно будет проще и быстрее.


Как синолог, профессионально занимающийся изучением Китая во всех его проявлениях, в том числе и китайского языка (более того, сейчас проживающего в Китае) я бы не посоветовал Кондрашевского, так как сам в университете начинал по нему... "Практический курс китайского языка" Кондрашевского вовсе не написан им самим, это отредактированная и русифицированная копия учебника китайских авторов 1988 года выпуска, следовательно, вокабуляр учебника сильно устарел, непрактичен по своей сути... испытал я это на своём собственно опыте, когда китайцы изумлялись словам, которые я использовал... хах, вот так вот! По фонетике я Вам посоветую Спешнева - признанного гения, составившего собственную методику для максимального постижения китайской фонетики иностранцами, а что касается основного курса, если есть возможность, и Вы владеете английским, попробуйте заказать начальную ступень серии 发展汉语 (Fazhan Hanyu), сам дополнительно занимался по учебникам данной серии, и вполне доволен результатом =)

----------

Ersh (13.01.2012), Ашвария (05.07.2013), Дондог (24.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2012), Шавырин (03.01.2012)

----------


## Ersh

И обязательно устраивайте себе общение с китайцами, так как очень важно уметь слушать-понимать реальных людей. для китайского языка это критично.

----------

Марина В (07.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2012), Шавырин (03.01.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не сложнее других азиатских, за год выучила на уровне купить билет на поезд или самолет, устроиться в гостиницу, спросить дорогу,  купить продукты, чего вполне в поездке хватает. Так что все реально, было бы желание. Но учила с преподавателем.


С преподавателем за год на уровне купить билет на поезд — это как раз показатель того, что он сложнее других азиатских. С китайским должно быть не просто желание. Должно быть сверхжелание  :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (05.01.2012), Шавырин (04.01.2012)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

> С преподавателем за год на уровне купить билет на поезд — это как раз показатель того, что он сложнее других азиатских. С китайским должно быть не просто желание. Должно быть сверхжелание


 Цхултрим, еще гостиница, дорога и магазин  :Smilie: 
 Поскольку немного изучала другие азиатские, могу сравнивать. Конечно сложнее японского, но точно не труднее корейского. Я не беру чтение, в корейском очень легкий алфавит. Но мелодия языка тоже сложная, а грамматика ну очень навороченная. 
 И в моем личном рейтинге все таки наисложнейшим остается тибетский. Опять же не про чтение, а про разговор. Слишком много близких по звучанию слов, в китайском хоть тона различаются, если научился тона слышать, все понятно. А в тибетском понятно только на интуиции.
 Поэтому за год научится говорить в поездке на простые темы - с моей точки зрения хороший результат.
 Сама учу не по Кондрашевскому, мне училка высылает свои материалы, из сайтов знаю хороший словарь:
http://www.zhonga.ru/   он на русском 
и еще - с написанием иероглифов и их звучанием 
http://www.nciku.com/search/zh/detail/%E6%A9%98/1308306
постановка тонов:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/chine...es/tones.shtml  - обучающая игра на тоны китайского языка. 
 еще всякие игрушки
http://www.digitaldialects.com/Chinese
 ну и еще пошнурю, если найду что то стоящее, напишу

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2012), Шавырин (04.01.2012)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

http://www.studychinese.ru/
http://kid.chinese.cn/
http://www.semanda.com/

----------

Шавырин (04.01.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Китайский язык очень сложный и выучить за год ,два  даже нереально ,я вот сколько в  Китае  бываю только и  научился , что здрасте да  досвидания.Надо для  этого жить в  самом Китае и  все .


И чего все такие "оптимистичные"?
Зайдите на http://how-to-learn-any-language.com/e/index.html
Там есть боги людей учивших китайский самостоятельно.
Например http://how-to-learn-any-language.com...24&PN=13&TPN=1
Человек вёл блок чуть ли не каждый день. Бегло говорить по китайски он начал примерно через полгода.
Что учил, как учил, всё написано, читайте.

Я абсолютно самостоятельно выучил английский хотя мне также говорили, что это невозможно. 
В начале 90х основным источником английского для меня был средневолновый радиоприёмник на который в Питере ловилось BBC  :Smilie: 
Денег на репетитора просто не было, зато радио слушал часами. 
В результате заимел британский акцент, а нативы спрашивают где я учился  :Smilie:   :Wink:  

Сейчас же можно скачать/купить просто невероятное количество материалов для изучения любого языка.

Учу  разговорный  китайский 3 недели, каких то особых трудностей пока не встретил.

----------

Фил (05.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (05.01.2012), Шавырин (04.01.2012)

----------


## Alex

Очень хорошее *вспомогательное* (т.е. ни в коей мере не отменяющее собственно изучение языка, но сильно ему способствующее) средство для *любого* языка - завести подругу-носительницу языка.

----------

Кауко (26.08.2013), Пема Ванчук (07.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2012), Шавырин (05.01.2012)

----------


## Ersh

> Учу разговорный китайский 3 недели, каких то особых трудностей пока не встретил.





> Человек вёл блок чуть ли не каждый день. Бегло говорить по китайски он начал примерно через полгода.
> Что учил, как учил, всё написано, читайте.


Это все легко проверяется на практике общения с китайцами.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Очень хорошее *вспомогательное* (т.е. ни в коей мере не отменяющее собственно изучение языка, но сильно ему способствующее) средство для *любого* языка - завести подругу-носительницу языка.


Вспомогательное??? Основное!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

Alex (05.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (13.01.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Это все легко проверяется на практике общения с китайцами.


Автор блога встречался с местными китайцами и участвовал в программе языкового обмена. 
Нужно заметить, что у него уже был опыт самостоятельного изучения языков, своя методика и возможность посвящать изучению большое кол-во времени. Тем не менее, он начал изучение в сентебре, а уже к апрелю мог поддерживать разговор с китайцем, читать газеты и т.п.
А тут говорят, что и не год и не два ...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

hanyupod.com наконец-то открылся!

----------

Ersh (08.01.2012), Шавырин (07.01.2012)

----------


## Ersh

> Автор блога встречался с местными китайцами и участвовал в программе языкового обмена. 
> Нужно заметить, что у него уже был опыт самостоятельного изучения языков, своя методика и возможность посвящать изучению большое кол-во времени. Тем не менее, он начал изучение в сентебре, а уже к апрелю мог поддерживать разговор с китайцем, читать газеты и т.п.
> А тут говорят, что и не год и не два ...


Если Вам это удастся, то я буду за Вас только рад.

----------

Йонтен Цо (08.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Rosetta stone отличная программа позволяющая учить языки
программа оболочка последней версии http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2928046
Китайский http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1091457

----------

Йонтен Цо (13.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вспомогательное??? Основное!!!


А еще лучше найти образованную китаянку, жениться на ней и уехать на пару лет к ней в Китай :Smilie:  Но до этого здесь учить полгода основы китайской грамматики :Smilie: 

Дим, вперед! :Smilie:  Еще это будет отличная практика по Дхарме, потому как построить отношения с женщиной и ее родней на ее языке требует много усилий и благой мотивации. Зато научишься насмерть :Smilie: Тема про самостоятельное изучение языков была :Smilie:  Я туда внесла свою скептическую оффтопную лепту :Smilie: 

Просто надо знать, на каком уровне вы хотите выучить язык и для каких целей. Если не будет правильной мотивации, среды и живой практики, прогнозы не очень утешительные. Ну, а для письменных переводов - надо просто найти хороший словарь и начать переводить туда-сюда. Хотя иероглифические языки - ядреная штука. Говорят, нашими европейскими полушариями одолеть их жутко трудно. Нужна еще отличная зрительная память.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2012)

----------


## Арюна

Ведется набор студентов на *долгосрочные языковые курсы* в языковом центре при Пекинском институте политики и юриспруденции, созданный совместно с Пекинской государственной школой Житань.
*Программа курсов:*
Стандартный курс - 20 академических часов в неделю
Занятия с понедельника по пятницу, 5 дней в неделю
Занятия ведутся в группах от 3 человек.
Группы делятся по уровню знания языка: начальный, средний, продвинутый, подготовка к HSK. 
Опытные преподаватели института – носители языка, преподают на английском или русском языках.
В Пекине много языковых школ для иностранных студентов, в чем же преимущество нашей школы:
- выделяются каждый семестр государственные дотации для иностранных студентов в виде стипендий от 1500-5000 юаней, в результате которых обучение становится значительно дешевле, чем в других школах;
- школа имеет право на продление/оформление студенческой визы на период обучения.
*Что необходимо для зачисления в нашу школу:*
-паспорт студента в электронном виде, с действующей визой
-заполнить Application form (анкета)
-регистрационный талон в электронном виде (регистрация/прописка в Пекине)
*Стоимость обучения* с учетом дотации на 2013-2014 учебный год:
10 000 юаней/учебный год; 6 000 юаней/семестр. Все расходы по оформлению/продлению визы студент оплачивает отдельно.
*Курсы без предоставления проживания.*
*Адрес:* Beijing College of Politics and Law Language Center 
北京市日坛中学分校 Beijingshi Ritanzhongxue fenxiao (Ritan Middle school campus)
北京市朝阳区南十里居38号 Beijingshi Chaoyang district Nanshiliju 38 building
*Контакты:* Арюна chinesecourses.bj@gmail.com

----------

Пема Ванчук (07.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> *А еще лучше найти образованную китаянку, жениться на ней и уехать на пару лет к ней в Китай Но до этого здесь учить полгода основы китайской грамматики*
> 
> Дим, вперед! Еще это будет отличная практика по Дхарме, потому как построить отношения с женщиной и ее родней на ее языке требует много усилий и благой мотивации. Зато научишься насмертьТема про самостоятельное изучение языков была Я туда внесла свою скептическую оффтопную лепту
> 
> Просто надо знать, на каком уровне вы хотите выучить язык и для каких целей. Если не будет правильной мотивации, среды и живой практики, прогнозы не очень утешительные. Ну, а для письменных переводов - надо просто найти хороший словарь и начать переводить туда-сюда. *Хотя иероглифические языки - ядреная штука. Говорят, нашими европейскими полушариями одолеть их жутко трудно. Нужна еще отличная зрительная память.*


Действительно, отношения с китаянкой помогут изучению языка.)
Я так гуандунский диалект стал понимать. Лэй Хоу Лиянг Ной! Лэй Хоу Лианг Дзей!
Хорошая "традиционная" китаянка способна привить любовь к китайской культуре. Но после них все "не китаянки" будут казаться "неподходящими". Китайская культура очень притягательна и для мужчины познание ее возможна через их девушку.

Известны мне несколько случаев "сумашествия" при изучении китайского языка. Тяжело "не восточным" людям даются восточные науки.

----------

Пема Ванчук (07.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (05.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Известны мне несколько случаев "сумашествия" при изучении китайского языка. Тяжело "не восточным" людям даются восточные науки.


У меня сестра японистка. Эгоистка, работать не хочет. Весь мир - враги и дебилы. Не знаю, насколько японский язык ей башню снес - по мне так младшие дети многие такие в семье - норовят проехаться. Но то, что у нее там в мозгу что-то объяпонилось не совсем туда - не сомневаюсь. все это годами при мне происходило. Она и в Японии вела себя несколько неадкватно. Все неяпонское ее раздражает. Заперлась дома с двумя детьми и мужем и деньги вымогает у всей семьи.

А ведь девка умница - в Киото год стажировалась, язык знает отлично... И такая была ласковая и сладенькая девочка когда-то. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Дмитрон

> У меня сестра японистка. Эгоистка, работать не хочет. Весь мир - враги и дебилы. Не знаю, насколько японский язык ей башню снес - по мне так младшие дети многие такие в семье - норовят проехаться. Но то, что у нее там в мозгу что-то объяпонилось не совсем туда - не сомневаюсь. все это годами при мне происходило. Она и в Японии вела себя несколько неадкватно. Все неяпонское ее раздражает.
> 
> А ведь девка умницв - в Киото год стажировалась, язык знает отлично.....И такая была ласковая и сладенькая девочка когда-то.


Watasi wa anata no tomodachi desu. 

Очень легкий японский язык. Китайский сложнее.
Японисты в основном все фанаты Японии, не смотря на то, что японцы националисты, все неяпонцы для них "гайдзин" это унизительное прозвище, а неяпонские японцы для них "нисей", тоже унизительное прозвище.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вы хорошо знаете японский? :Smilie: 

И вообще тут тема про китвйский язык. Я понцы меня любили и заботились обо мне. Симпатичной была, прям даже домой везде приглашали, как свадебного генерала. Помогали. Про сестру я к слову сказала, что восточные языки явно отразились на ее психике.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вы хорошо знаете японский?
> 
> И вообще тут тема про китвйский язык. Я понцы меня любили и заботились обо мне. Симпатичной была, прям даже домой везде приглашали, как свадебного генерала. Помогали. Про сестру я к слову сказала, что восточные языки явно отразились на ее психике.


В моноазиатских странах, к молодым европейским девушкам у мужчин иногда не адекватное восхитительно-восторженное отношение. Публика не искушена. Азиаты без ума не редко по блондинкам.
Когда с японцами пересекаюсь, говорю по японски легкие фразы. Они меня от своих не отличают. Японский к алтайской группе относят сейчас. Грамматика один в один с бурятским. 
Китайцы более терпимее японцев, но свои заморочки тоже есть, как и в любой другой стране.

----------


## Вова Л.

Вообще любой язык, а в особенности не индо-европейский нужно учить в языковой среде, имхо.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В моноазиатских странах, к молодым европейским девушкам у мужчин иногда не адекватное восхитительно-восторженное отношение. Публика не искушена. Азиаты без ума не редко по блондинкам.
> Когда с японцами пересекаюсь, говорю по японски легкие фразы. Они меня от своих не отличают. Японский к алтайской группе относят сейчас. Грамматика один в один с бурятским. 
> Китайцы более терпимее японцев, но свои заморочки тоже есть, как и в любой другой стране.


Я была шатенка и не слишком молодая девушка. И любила сама японцев. Мне вообще везде комфортно и везде отличные люди попадаются, а какие у них внешние черты - мне все равно.

Ну не втирайте мне мозги. Легкие фразы. Чтобы знать хорошо любой народ, надо хорошо знать его язык и длительное время жить в стране. Вы хоть в Японии вообще были? Причем тут грамматика. Не знаешь языка, не жил в стране - комментарии  и сравнения производить не можешь ни по поводу языка, ни по поводу народа.

Даже через лет 20 проживания постоянно в другой стране и хорошего владения языком не можешь в некоторые вещи вникнуть.

Насчет грамматики японского один в один с бурятским крайне сомневаюсь. Просто потому, что даже про испанский с итальянским нельзя сказать такое.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Я была шатенка и не слишком молодая девушка. И любила сама японцев. Мне вообще везде комфортно и везде отличные люди попадаются, а какие у них внешние черты - мне все равно.
> 
> Ну не втирайте мне мозги. Легкие фразы. Чтобы знать хорошо любой народ, надо хорошо знать его язык и длительное время жить в стране. Вы хоть в Японии вообще были? Причем тут грамматика. Не знаешь языка, не жил в стране - комментарии  и сравнения производить не можешь ни по поводу языка, ни по поводу народа.
> 
> Даже через лет 20 проживания постоянно в другой стране и хорошего владения языком не можешь в некоторые вещи вникнуть.
> 
> Насчет грамматики японского один в один с бурятским крайне сомневаюсь. Просто потому, что даже про испанский с итальянским нельзя сказать такое.


Вы всегда правы. Не смею Вам перечить.

Би шамай *дурэтайб* (бур) - Ватаси ва аната о *айсурусимас* (яп) - Во *ай* ни (кит) - Би чамд *хэртэй* (монг) - Бен сени *севиорум* (тур).
В алтайских языках глагол обычно всегда в конце. Китайский по грамматике похож на английский, строгий порядок слов в предложении: подлежащее, сказуемое, дополнение.

Про родство. На самом деле это японская политика.
http://www.rg.ru/2011/05/25/etnos.html
http://www.infpol.ru/news/304/2119.php

----------

Пема Ванчук (07.07.2013)

----------


## Alex

"Сходство" и "различие" языков - вещь относительная. Так-то да, и монгольские, и тюркские, и японский язык предположительно относятся к алтайской семье. Во всяком случае, в корейском налицо грамматические сходства с тюркскими. Но насколько?

Вот человек похож на утконоса, как считаете? Нет? А вот по сравнению с морской звездой - просто один в один.

----------

Vladiimir (05.07.2013), Дмитрон (05.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> "Сходство" и "различие" языков - вещь относительная. Так-то да, и монгольские, и тюркские, и японский язык предположительно относятся к алтайской семье. Во всяком случае, в корейском налицо грамматические сходства с тюркскими. Но насколько?
> 
> Вот человек похож на утконоса, как считаете? Нет? А вот по сравнению с морской звездой - просто один в один.


Вообще, во всех языках есть определенные сходные архаичные черты.
С*олн*це-Нар*ан*-Них*он*-Тай*ян*-S*un* - 阳 - yang (Yin-Yang - Инь - Ян)
местоимения: Мэни, Мой, Майн и т.д.

----------


## Дмитрон

> "Практический курс китайского языка" Кондрашевского вовсе не написан им самим, это отредактированная и русифицированная копия учебника китайских авторов 1988 года выпуска, следовательно, вокабуляр учебника сильно устарел, непрактичен по своей сути... испытал я это на своём собственно опыте, когда китайцы изумлялись словам, которые я использовал... хах, вот так вот!


下课以后我去图书管看书,报,杂志等等.)))

Хуан Шуин и Задоенко.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Про сестру я к слову сказала, что восточные языки явно отразились на ее психике.


Слышал от знакомых:
Парень из Иркутска изучал в Шанхае китайский, не смог сдать HSK на высший уровень, не выдержал психологически, спрыгнул с 14 этажа, но остался жив, инвалид.
В Благовещенске, девушка изучала китайский и однажды вечером в общежитии стала ходить совершенно голой, увезли в психбольницу.
В обоих случаях слишком заучились. 
Нужно с носителями больше общаться. Прогресс будет точно.

----------


## Alex

> В Благовещенске девушка изучала китайский и однажды вечером в общежитии стала ходить совершенно голой...


Спасибо, возьму на вооружение.

----------

Ersh (09.07.2013), Ондрий (05.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Спасибо, возьму на вооружение.


Опасайтесь китаисток.)))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 下课以后我去图书管看书,报,杂志等等.)))
> 
> Хуан Шуин и Задоенко.


Ну это кстати почти не устарело. Разве только современные китайские студенты 下课以后去图书馆玩手机，打盹，打发时间等等  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрон

> Ну это кстати почти не устарело. Разве только современные китайские студенты 下课以后去图书馆玩手机，打盹，打发时间等等


Хорошо, что они не 打飞机. :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вообще, во всех языках есть определенные сходные архаичные черты.
> С*олн*це-Нар*ан*-Них*он*-Тай*ян*-S*un* - 阳 - yang (Yin-Yang - Инь - Ян)
> местоимения: Мэни, Мой, Майн и т.д.


Мамочки, задорновская каша.

«Хон» в слове «Нихон» это 本, «корень», заимствовано из Китайского. К солнцу не имеет _никакого отношения вообще_. За солнце там отвечает «ни», тоже заимствование из китайского —日.

Староанглийское sunne (суннэ) не имеет со старокитайским 阳 (yang) 1) ни одного общего звука 2) ни общего значения, т.к. 阳изначально значило «солнечная сторона горы», а солнце в старокитайском это 日.

Так что это никаким местом не сходные архаичные черты.




> Хорошо, что они не 打飞机.


Этим они с девушками на лекциях занимаются. Но эта тема не очень подходит для буддийского форума.

----------

Alex (05.07.2013), Аурум (05.07.2013), Ашвария (05.07.2013), Дмитрон (05.07.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Подскажите источники для самостоятельного изучения китайского языка.


http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2611.html

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2013), Шавырин (09.07.2013)

----------

